# I Have a Crush On TWO Of My Teachers can someone help me



## coolness (Dec 15, 2012)

okay I know that this isn't a problem and that I know that nothing will happen ever but this is a big dalema in my life I have a tech. teacher well lets name him Mr. A and I have just recently noticed that he was kind of cute, but I already have a crush on my old cooking teacher lets name him Mr. C and I had him as an elective teacher so I only had him for 6 weeks this year and I try my hardest to see him around school and talk to him when I can.(P.S. Mr. A is an elective teacher as well but I have him all trimester) the weird thing is when Mr.C gets mad  it makes me smile he is just so friggen cute! but when Mr. A gets mad I kinda get scared he is like really mean when he gets mad but I think it scared me cuz I was doing something that I shouldn't have like this one time me and some friends were IMing each other cuz we didn't think we would get in trouble cuz it was just like talking in person right well now that I look back on it its like texting and that is forbbidend in my school but sometimes when there is nothing to do he lets us but right then he was talking and he kinda yelled at us and I was shocked, I kinda liked that I could be scared I'm never scared and this made me feel something other than upsetness or sadness. but Mr. C makes me laugh and I'm scared that I might loose intrest in him. I heard a saying once it went like this "If you fall in love with 2 people always go with the 2nd one because id you really loved the 1st on you wouldn't have fallen for the 2nd one" I need some help and I think these poeple know I like them. 

     Oh I saw Mr.A at the basketball game last night and I told my sister if she went down and said Hi Mr.A I'd take her to the food court and she did me and my friend were watching and my sister pointed up at us he looked up and smiled at us and we ducked down laughing like fucking idiots it was like LOL funny! After the guys game cuz there were two games it was 9:30 and I tried to say bye Mr. A see ya soon but he didn't hear me so a tapped him on the shoulder and said it again now that he was listening and then ran like hell out of the gym!

    So I need advice not people saying "Yous should have crushes on your teachers!" or hating on me trust me I wish I could stop it but I can't so help


----------



## Hellocat4 (Dec 15, 2012)

What did your sissy say besides "hi", when she pointed you and your friend out?


----------



## coolness (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What did your sissy say besides "hi", when she pointed you and your friend out?


 I don't know she wouldn't tell me so I'm like super nervous for monday


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 15, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. Its normal to have crushes on your teachers, and your teachers probably know this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure what other input you are looking for though.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 15, 2012)

Not to mention that anything suspicious involving your teacher could get in huge trouble even if they weren't doing anything. It's ok to have a crush on your teacher but you shouldn't be putting them in any positions that may cause them to lose their job.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 15, 2012)

It's very common to have crushes on teachers. Crushes will go away in time. If you truly care for someone you want to be good to them and make sure they don't get into trouble. If you choose to act on this they could both lose their jobs, families and potentially have legal issues.



> "After the guys game cuz there were two games it was 9:30 and I tried to say bye Mr. A see ya soon but he didn't hear me so a tapped him on the shoulder and said it again now that he was listening and then ran like hell out of the gym!"


 This comment tells me he is probably aware of your crush and is probably attempting to remove himself from the situation so he doesn't get into trouble.


----------



## Jacinta (Dec 16, 2012)

I would STRONGLY suggest that you find someone your own age.  No offense, but it sounds a little immature the way that you girls tried to get attention- and trust me they notice it.  If they are a good teacher, they would never consider messing with a student and quite frankly, if they did consider it, you would not want them anyway.  Crushes are normal, but as a teacher myself, we notice when students act like that- then stay as far away as possible from them.  You may be doing more harm than good if you let your feelings known.  So admire from afar and wait for the steady stream of boys to come your way when you go off to college.

P.S. You are absolutely correct.  If you have multiple serious crushes, none of them are right for you anyway.


----------

